# Vyacheslav Lavrent'yevich Nagovitsin (born 21 December 1939)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer, student of Dmitri Shostakovich, who orchestrated two unfinished operas of Modest Mussorgsky: Zhenitba & Salammbô.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

String Quartet no.1


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

